# Bing!



## pause4paws (Feb 12, 2005)

New user alert - I'd been searching for a forum like this for ages and this one pretty much fell into my lap ...

I'm Tara, back in university studying for my ECE with an AMI degree. I'm learning to teach 3 - 6 year olds using the Montessori method and will graduate in April! 

I paint seascapes endlessly and am addicted to photography. I'm also a published poet and have traveled far and wide; I started when I was very young and have visited and/or lived in 24 countries. I used to travel a lot when I was dancing pro ballet. I am no longer a professional dancer, although I still teach children for an hour on Sundays. I love to dance.

I speak eight languages. I love language, although most of my language learning was done as a child. A friend has me currently interested in Estonian. I am passionate about history and teach online history classes twice a week to teenagers. I'm addicted to books. Yes. I do mean addicted.

I'm a scriptwriter and have had interest exhibited in one of my scripts in the past, although it still hasn't led anywhere. I'm a dreamer of big and little dreams.

I adore cats and have been possessed of many cats in my life. I've been blessed to know and have known them all and even more blessed that they tolerated me. I miss Hine Moa, my beloved cat whom I had to leave behind with a friend in New Zealand. I miss her everyday.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

& welcome!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like you have lots of interesting experience to share with us!

I work in ECE, too - but I tend to stick to the Infant/Toddler age.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Tara


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome!! You're probably waaaaay too smart for us dummies here....hopefully some will rub off!!








Seriously...great people here. We learn a lot, and laugh a lot. You'll like it here.


----------



## pause4paws (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks very much DesnBaby, KitKat, timskitties. Jessamica 8, thanks for the welcome and it's nice to meet someone else in ECE, we're a rare breed, I sometimes feel. =)

I think it will be great here. I look forward to settling in and getting to know people.

T


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums.
I also work with 4-7 year olds here in the UK and will start teacher training soon.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello ^-^




WElcome!


----------



## CC1979 (Feb 5, 2005)

Helo Tara,
Welcome to the forum..

Wowwwww.....u can speak so many language...excellent  
Can u speak Malay???? Just asking only...
Im from Malaysia.Have u visit our country???
I love dance too...i love cultural dance...3 year i involved in cultural dance performance in Malaysia...
Wanna to know ur story futher more??


----------

